# Replacing Floating Smoke Diverter in Garrison Wood Stove



## ATalkingWalnut (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello All,

We have a Garrison Wood Stove (it says The Garrison VI on the plate on the back, see pictures below), purchased between 1975-1980. The floating baffle/smoke diverter has warped. The stove came with an alternate baffle (I'm going to refer to it as a baffle--not a smoke diverter--from now on for the sake of brevity) equipped with a crossbeam support to avoid warping. The baffle that is currently in the stove has warped completely and needs to be replaced. Before I start this project, I thought I'd consult the experts. Has anyone done something like this before? I read in another post that someone suggested just flipping it over, but for the sake of both efficiency and aesthetics, I want to put in the one with the support. I know I can remove the old baffle due to the warping, I just don't know how difficult it will be to install the new one. If you require any more pictures, just let me know.
Thank you in advance!

--David


----------



## defiant3 (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow, where on Earth did you get a Garrison baffle?


----------



## ATalkingWalnut (Oct 24, 2016)

It came with the stove.


----------



## ATalkingWalnut (Oct 26, 2016)

Update: so we redid the gaskets on the doors and tried to do something with the baffle. Conclusion: impossible! We were unable to remove the warped baffle, so there is no doubt that we would never be able to install the un-warped baffle. We ordered new bricks as well, but were unable to install the new bricks. Overall, it was a disappointing endeavor, filled with failure. I raised the baffle, using the new bricks as the supports, so now we can at least fit some more wood in the stove. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qyota (Oct 28, 2016)

Is it possible to get a sawzall with a metal blade in there? It would be a pain, but I bet you could get through it.


----------



## ATalkingWalnut (Oct 29, 2016)

qyota said:


> Is it possible to get a sawzall with a metal blade in there? It would be a pain, but I bet you could get through it.



The issue there would be getting the new one in. The sawzall would be a awkward, time-consuming pain-in-the-ass, but would probably work. However, I still would be facing the issue of how to install the "new" (unused) one. Thanks for the suggestion, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell721 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok how does the baffle sit in there normally? You said floating but how? I would take a angle grinder cut the old one in half pull it out. Then that's where my question comes into play. After old one is out you could cut new one in half get it inside the door and then weld it back together but yes it would be a pain just depends how much you want to put into stove 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coaly (Nov 5, 2016)

Jack it up with scissor or hydraulic jack until straight and bolt angle iron to it to keep it straight? (put a length of 2X6 or 2X8 on the bottom to prevent jack from bowing bottom)
You should be able to put the new bricks in once it is straight enough.


----------



## bttrfli3 (Jan 24, 2018)

ATalkingWalnut said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We have a Garrison Wood Stove (it says The Garrison VI on the plate on the back, see pictures below), purchased between 1975-1980. The floating baffle/smoke diverter has warped. The stove came with an alternate baffle (I'm going to refer to it as a baffle--not a smoke diverter--from now on for the sake of brevity) equipped with a crossbeam support to avoid warping. The baffle that is currently in the stove has warped completely and needs to be replaced. Before I start this project, I thought I'd consult the experts. Has anyone done something like this before? I read in another post that someone suggested just flipping it over, but for the sake of both efficiency and aesthetics, I want to put in the one with the support. I know I can remove the old baffle due to the warping, I just don't know how difficult it will be to install the new one. If you require any more pictures, just let me know.
> Thank you in advance!
> ...


I realize this is off topic, but you wouldn't have an installation manual for the Garrison VI, would you?


----------

